# Preparing for BMQ on a Budget



## Marcotte (6 Oct 2009)

Hello,

I'm heading off soon to BMQ and I've got little money left to buy the items on the list the CFLRS website delineates to buy. I'm going to be dipping into the credit cards as it is just to purchase my bus ticket over. What specifically can I not purchase at the CANEX? I realize I'm going to take some flak when I arrive over this, but the situation is what it is. I think if I near-max out my card I'll be able to get it all, and pay that back when I get a paycheck, but this is something I want to avoid. So I suppose to summarize my questions:

1.) Should I take the temporary debt and get everything?

2.) If I do not take the debt, which items do I need to purchase before I arrive, no matter what?

Thanks for the insight


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Oct 2009)

Why are you paying for the bus ticket, I thought all travel arrangements would be made through your CFRC.


----------



## danchapps (6 Oct 2009)

Marcotte said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm heading off soon to BMQ and I've got little money left to buy the items on the list the CFLRS website delineates to buy. I'm going to be dipping into the credit cards as it is just to purchase my bus ticket over. What specifically can I not purchase at the CANEX? I realize I'm going to take some flak when I arrive over this, but the situation is what it is. I think if I near-max out my card I'll be able to get it all, and pay that back when I get a paycheck, but this is something I want to avoid. So I suppose to summarize my questions:
> 
> ...



In my personal opinion, I'd wait till you get to St-Jean before you buy anything else. They will give you a cash advance to purchase whatever is needed. As for the bus ticket, ask your CFRC if they can arrange the purchase for you. If not you will be reimbursed the cost in St-Jean.


----------



## Marcotte (6 Oct 2009)

I'm getting reimbursed upon arrival at St-Jean for the bus tickets. So I will be able to pay it all off fairly quickly.

Thanks Chapeski, for some advice too.

Edit: Looking forward to starting to work towards earning a place among the Canadian Engineers; I'm off to basic on October the 19th.


----------



## chrisf (6 Oct 2009)

I wouldn't worry about preparing... it's why they issue you a pay advance there... I'm sure there's been plenty, who've showed up to basic training with the clothes on their back and not a cent to their name.


----------



## Marcotte (6 Oct 2009)

Hey thanks guys. I feel a lot less nervous about it now. Much obliged.


----------

